# Windows 10 (Version 1703 Build 15063.0) Released



## flavallee

Although the long-awaited Windows 10 "Creators Update" upgrade isn't scheduled to be released until April 11th, its ISO files are on the Microsoft servers and can be obtained through alternate methods.

After I downloaded and saved the appropriate ISO file and created a bootable DVD earlier today, I did a clean install in one of my computers.

The install process went fine, and it finished quicker and easier than in previous versions.

Windows Defender is now *Windows Defender Antivirus*, and is a full security suite.








The upgrade is *Version 1703 (OS Build 15063.0)*.








As with previous Windows 10 versions, it came with 30+ apps that I have no use for - which I uninstalled.

It's too early yet for me to say if this is a more improved and more stable upgrade.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc

I am using it , for the moment, as my daily. Most of my nsoftware which I have so far tried, works perfectly. I will be popping my standard 10 back on, from an image, before the date, to be sure I go through the correct channels. Not sure though, whether that is going to be necessary.


----------



## flavallee

I found one issue while I was making setting changes.
I like using *bold* type and font size *12*, but the "Creators Update" upgrade has changed some display settings and didn't allow me to do it.
I found some .reg files in the "Appearance & Personalization" section of the Windows Ten Forums site that allowed me to do it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc

Hi flavallee. You may be aware, and, maybe it is not the answer to your problem, but clear type still exists
Just type it in the search box.


----------



## flavallee

The KB4016250 cumulative update for it was released today and updates it to *Version 1703 (OS Build 15063.11)*.















One thing I noticed is this cumulative update installed and the computer restarted much quicker than in previous versions.
Let's hope this becomes the norm.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee

Dave:
It's not the clear type that I had an issue with.
It's the size and boldness of the fonts and text that I needed to change.
Here is what my Windows 10 desktop looks like when set on *bold* and size *12[b/].









-------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## storage_man

I'm holding off on installing it. And since I do the same kind of display on my desktop as you do, I'll be really unhappy if I can't have BOLD TEXT !


----------



## flavallee

I used the .reg files HERE to change my display settings to "bold text - size 12 font".

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man

flavallee said:


> I used the .reg files HERE to change my display settings to "bold text - size 12 font".
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Yes TenForums, lots of good info there.


----------



## flavallee

The full ISO file for *Windows 10 "Creators Update" Version 1703 Build 15063* is now available and can be obtained with these 2 tools:

MediaCreationTool.exe 10.0.15063.0

Windows ISO Downloader.exe 4.3.0.0

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc

The downloads are also available now on the MSDN site.

Finishes up as :


----------



## flavallee

I'm on Windows 7 right now and haven't done it yet, but I believe the most recent cumulative update changes it to *15063.14*

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc

The ver I posted does include an update. But, as we all know, they keep coming!!


----------



## flavallee

After I clean installed it, the KB4016250 update changed it from *15063.0* to *15063.11*

I'll probably wait until "Patch Tuesday" and then see what other updates it brings up.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee

KB4015583 was released today and updated the "Creators Update" upgrade to build *15063.138*










----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man

Finished the Creators update on Monday, but now I see a NEW DEVICE ? See Pic. I wonder what happens if I remove that device ?


----------



## zvone

flavallee said:


> Dave:
> It's not the clear type that I had an issue with.
> It's the size and boldness of the fonts and text that I needed to change.
> Here is what my Windows 10 desktop looks like when set on *bold* and size *12[b/].
> 
> View attachment 256161
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------*


Frank, I had exactly the same issue. Apart from registry fix, you can try Winaero. It works perfectly for me. http://winaero.com/download.php?view.1796


----------

